# Audi Defends Lead in the DTM



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt/Nuremberg – With a fourth-place finish at the Norisring Audi driver Timo Scheider defended his lead of the DTM standings. His teammate Mattias Ekström clinched a podium result for Audi in one of the most thrilling races in DTM history held in front of 132,000 spectators (throughout the weekend). 
* Full Story *


----------

